# Supplement sticky?? Why not?



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Why isn't there a sticky for appropriate supplements to add to a dogs diet? Unless of course I am overlooking something. I know of some but others may have more information. 

*Plain yogurt *with at least 7 live and active cultures. Probiotics that aid in digestion and eliminates some unhealthy bacteria especially when administering antibiotics. Yogurt contains lots of "friendly" bacteria which keep the digestive track working well.
*MSM*- Often used in conjunction with glucosamine to help treat and prevent arthritis and hip dysplasia
*Chondroitin*- aids the absorption of water and other fluids essential for healty cartilage
*Glucosamine/HCL*-stimulates the joints collagen production which allows for increased cartilage growth and repair
*Flax seed oil*- Omega 3 and 6 fatty acids. These nutrients are essential for healthy skin and coat. The alpha-linoleic acid, a component of flax seed has immune system benefits and anti-inflammatory properties. Look for raw unprocessed oil or ground seed product. The whole seed will not provide the dog health benefits provided by ground.
*Salmon/fish oils*- Omega 3 fatty acids. It is good for every part of your dog. Coat, skin, joints, organ health and even brain health. Also is beneficial for joint health and may ward off arthritis.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Why isn't there a sticky for appropriate supplements to add to a dogs diet? Unless of course I am overlooking something. I know of some but others may have more information.
> 
> *Plain yogurt *with at least 7 live and active cultures. Probiotics that aid in digestion and eliminates some unhealthy bacteria especially when administering antibiotics. Yogurt contains lots of "friendly" bacteria which keep the digestive track working well.
> *MSM*- Often used in conjunction with glucosamine to help treat and prevent arthritis and hip dysplasia
> ...


The yogurt must be mixed with ACV because yogurt's structure cannot be opened by a dog's body; however, ACV successfully does that and it also keeps the body alkaline.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What is ACV? I never heard of it. Most of the people I know just plop a tablespoon in there dogs food. I thought the live and active cultures is all they needed to benefit.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> What is ACV? I never heard of it. Most of the people I know just plop a tablespoon in there dogs food. I thought the live and active cultures is all they needed to benefit.


Apple Cider Vinegar.... In order for their body to be able to break it down it needs to be mixed with ACV because of the way yogurt is structured.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

only use organic ACV with the "mother" in it still


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is some good info on ACV.

Posted by DEATHGRIP of GameDog forums
link to original post: Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar

Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar

Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar

Apple Cider Vinegar : 'Long a folk remedy, cider vinegar has been shown to improve the health of dairy cows, horses, dogs and other animals. It reduces common infections, aids whelping, improves stamina, prevents muscle fatigue after exercise, increases resistance to disease and protects against food poisoning. Cider vinegar is rich in the vitamins, minerals and trace elements found in apples, especially potassium; it normalizes acid levels [pH] in the stomach, improves digestion and the assimilation of nutrients, reduces intestinal and fecal odors, helps cure constipation, alleviates some of the symptoms of arthritis and helps prevent bladder stones and urinary tract infections.' Birds are no exception in the animal world. ACV, and we point it out that it is made of the whole red sweet apple, provides enzymes and important minerals, such as potassium, calcium, magnesium, sulfur, chlorine, phosphorous, iron, silicon and other trace elements. The vitamins contained in ACV are bioflavonoids (vitamin P), beta-carotene (precursor to vitamin A), vitamin C, E, B1, B2 and B6. Tannins from the crushed cell walls of fresh apples as well as malic acid and pectin and other powerful nutrients.

Puppies - ACV promotes fast growth, therefore promoting skeletal and teeth formation in young dogs. It is beneficial especially for fast growing heavy breeds, which need high calcium intake and its assimilation. It provides essential vitamins and minerals to build stronger immunity from early life.

Mature/Older dogs - ACV is an important part of an anti-arthritis programme therefore it helps relieve stiff and sore joints. Beneficial for hip dysplasia. Effective for a broad range of cardiovascular conditions due to phyto nutrients of the red apples, ACV can contribute to reversing damage done to arteries and the tonic properties will keep the blood thinner and healthier, which promotes blood circulation.

Potassium deficiency in your pets diet causes kidney failures and stone formation. ACV is a good source to replenish it, especially if a pet is on diuretics. It also acidifies the urinary tract and due to concentrated tannins present in red apple skins prevent E. coli bacteria from attacking the lining of the urinary tract.

A pet owner can appreciate the influence of nutrition on the dogs behavior, health, longevity and performance. ACV aids natural digestion whether the dog is on raw meat/bone diet or particularly on commercially produced food. The ingredients for some foods, firstly, can originate from an unreliable source and, secondly are processed heavily and they loose some natural enzymes and proteins hence nutritional value, which is never listed on the label. Animals seem to crave to taste of the sprayed fats and ACV helps to utilise them, as well as enrich meals with minerals and vitamins naturally. More and more owners are now making their own food for the dogs, reinforcing it with unfiltered apple cider vinegar. Other uses for ACV are the prevention of muscle weakness, cramps, twitching of facial muscles, feeling the cold, calluses on elbows and hock joints, constipation, bruising too easily, pimples on skin surface, itching and irritation of the skin. Enhances stamina especially in working/hunting dogs. Improves fertility.

It is highly recommended to add a dose of ACV to your pets daily feed ration, either with wet or dry food and you will find your pet will lick the feed bowl to get every drop of the liquid as they love the taste of it.

Small dogs/puppies: 2 teaspoons per day
Medium dogs: 3 teaspoons per day
Large dogs: 4 teaspoons per day

It can be given to any animal as DAILY FEED, or as a health tonic and detox with drinking water to boost the immune system, especially if the pet is living with a smoker.

A dog receiving the ACV will not tire easily. The average dog that has not received it is good for perhaps three to four hours of hunting a day. It will hunt for eight to ten hours steadily during the day given ACV. Apple cider vinegar clearly increases the dog's endurance.

A dog receiving the ACV will maintain a good appetite and eat every meal while being used for hunting/working. A dog receiving the ACV will not lose weight while hunting. To improve fertility for breeding use 1 tablespoons once a day to produce a chemical change in the dogs' bodies favorable for breeding; The puppies are generally born stronger and more vigorous.

For hygiene and pest control - Fleas, flies, ticks and bacteria, external parasites, ringworm, other fungus, Staphylococcus, Streptococcus, pneumonococcus, mange etc. are unlikely to inhabit a dog whose system is acid inside and out. Should you experience any of these with your dog, wash your pet with a gentle shampoo, rinse thoroughly, and then spray on ACV diluted with an equal amount of warm water. Allow your dog to drip/shake dry. No need for harsh measures for minor flea infestations. All fleas drown in soapy water and the ACV rinse makes the skin too acidic for a re-infestation

Make sure the ACV has the MOTHER still in it. The mother is the dark, cloudy substance in the ACV ú formed from naturally occurring pectin and apple residues - it appears as molecules of protein connected in strand-like chains. The presence of the mother shows that the best part of the apple has not been destroyed. Vinegars containing the mother contain enzymes and minerals that other vinegars may not contain due to over processing, filtration and overheating


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

There are so many examples of fax seed and fish oil, etc. Do you prefer to give pills daily? Or do you always use the liquid versions to mix into dry food?

Specifically I was looking at this and didn't know if it would be bad since its tablets?

Vetri-Coat for Dogs, 120 Chewable Tablets - Pet Meds


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

Can I get ACV anywhere? And how do I feed it to her, in her water or food?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

L4NE4 said:


> Can I get ACV anywhere? And how do I feed it to her, in her water or food?


I can get it here at most grocery stores and whole foods. You can just put a tablespoon or so into her food.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> There are so many examples of fax seed and fish oil, etc. Do you prefer to give pills daily? Or do you always use the liquid versions to mix into dry food?
> 
> Specifically I was looking at this and didn't know if it would be bad since its tablets?
> 
> Vetri-Coat for Dogs, 120 Chewable Tablets - Pet Meds


I buy it at whole foods in liquid form. I have been giving her 1 tablespoon twice a day in her feedings. I wouldn't bother with the tablets. And get the type that I listed in the OP.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I can get it here at most grocery stores and whole foods. You can just put a tablespoon or so into her food.


Its ok to plop that into her dry kibble? Tablespoon with both meals or just once a day?

I am researching on how to switch her over to raw but in the meantime I love learning new things I can give her, the healthier she is the healthier I am.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

L4NE4 said:


> Its ok to plop that into her dry kibble? Tablespoon with both meals or just once a day?
> 
> I am researching on how to switch her over to raw but in the meantime I love learning new things I can give her, the healthier she is the healthier I am.


I might do raw some day but I am still a little hesitant about it. Right now she is on the Blue Buffalo which is a great quality food.

Hmmm, not sure of the actual amount to give dogs but hopefully someone may chime in on that. And yes, I would mix it into her food and just plop it in....you can add a tablespoon of plain yogurt to. I started using flax seed oil in my girls food 2 weeks ago and you need sunglasses to look at her outside LOL! She is getting so shiney


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

DirtyD said:


> Here is some good info on ACV.
> 
> Posted by DEATHGRIP of GameDog forums
> link to original post: Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar
> ...


Somebody did post the amount to give for ACV. I highlighted it


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

ah I missed it too. Thank you!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

L4NE4 said:


> ah I missed it too. Thank you!


Your Welcome  I just ordered some MSM and Glucosamine from this website one of the other members provided. I will post it for you...give me a second. Here it is.

http://www.theholistichorse.com/Dogs-Cats.shtml


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

When mixing the ACV with yogurt mix it in a bowl first then pour over food


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> When mixing the ACV with yogurt mix it in a bowl first then pour over food


Lauren, is a tablespoon of yogurt enough to add or more?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

only use organic ACV with the "mother" in it still


What do you mean by "mother" never hear that in regards to vinegar.

And I looked in the OP, sorry but I cant see what brand you use just what you're using? or am I missing it?

the link of the tablets has all what you have in liquid form, just wondering if its better than all the liquids and stuff.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> only use organic ACV with the "mother" in it still
> 
> What do you mean by "mother" never hear that in regards to vinegar.
> 
> ...


I just get the Whole foods market brand 365 LOL! It's $13.00 a bottle. You find it with all the vitamins and supplement section of the store. It's refrigerated there.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I just get the Whole foods market brand 365 LOL! It's $13.00 a bottle. You find it with all the vitamins and supplement section of the store. It's refrigerated there.


cool, but I still don't know what he meant by the kind with "mother" in it, lol.

I have a Fresh market near me, I was just wondering besides being Organic what was meant by that lol


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

The "mother " is what turns the cider itself into vinegar . It is a fungus 
Mother of vinegar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

IzzosMommy said:


> The "mother " is what turns the cider itself into vinegar . It is a fungus
> Mother of vinegar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


OK great thanks.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

This is the kind I use. You can pick it up from any health food store. Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I will also add that it is not very expensive but you are wasting your time unless you get your ACV with the "mother" still in it. Make sure you shake it up before giving it. You can put it in the dogs water or just over their food it does not matter. When I put it over my dogs food I also float the kibble with luke-warm water so its not so bitter. Start off giving it to the dog slow until you reach the recommended dose for best results. Some dogs may turn their noses up at it which is why I suggest starting off slow and mixing in some water.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

DirtyD said:


> I will also add that it is not very expensive but you are wasting your time unless you get your ACV with the "mother" still in it. Make sure you shake it up before giving it. You can put it in the dogs water or just over their food it does not matter. When I put it over my dogs food I also float the kibble with luke-warm water so its not so bitter. Start off giving it to the dog slow until you reach the recommended dose for best results. _*Some dogs may turn their noses up at*_ it which is why I suggest starting off slow and mixing in some water.


This is exactly what my girl did! I just put a whole tablespoon in with 2 cups of food. She looked back at me like what the heck is this. She ate half of it but I had to take it out and put reg food back in. I will start with a smaller dose but I thought it was funny


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

L4NE4 said:


> This is exactly what my girl did! I just put a whole tablespoon in with 2 cups of food. She looked back at me like what the heck is this. She ate half of it but I had to take it out and put reg food back in. I will start with a smaller dose but I thought it was funny


Mix it with plain organic yogurt and try it in her food......My girl goes crazy for milky yogurt LOL! It's like ice cream to dogs  According to what Lauren said. It is more beneficial and a must to mix the ACV with yogurt.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

I will try that, anything to look for when buying the yogurt?

Also, I read on here that it wasnt good to mix dry and wet food together. Or in this case does it not matter because were talking just a tablespoon?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I would go with the low fat plain yogurt


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

DirtyD said:


> I would go with the low fat plain yogurt


Good that's what I got! Right now I mix 1 tblspoon of yogurt, one tspoon of acv, and two tblspoons of warm water. She doesn't like the smell of acv. Is there anything else I could mix in to make it more appealing for her? She eats it but she's not too excited about it.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

you try putting it in the kibble? I usually add up some salmon oil to it too but my dog loves anything edible.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

L4NE4 said:


> Good that's what I got! Right now I mix 1 tblspoon of yogurt, one tspoon of acv, and two tblspoons of warm water. She doesn't like the smell of acv. Is there anything else I could mix in to make it more appealing for her? She eats it but she's not too excited about it.


I've been mixing in a heaping tablespoon of BB canned food


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you guys think it would be beneficial to use Greek Yogurt versus regular plain yogurt?

Greek yogurt is basically a concentrated form of yogurt, strained to remove the whey, with less fat, sugar, and carbs, and a lot more protein and live cultures and probiotics in it per serving.

What Is Greek Yogurt?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> Do you guys think it would be beneficial to use Greek Yogurt versus regular plain yogurt?
> 
> Greek yogurt is basically a concentrated form of yogurt, strained to remove the whey, with less fat, sugar, and carbs, and a lot more protein and live cultures and probiotics in it per serving.
> 
> What Is Greek Yogurt?


I buy either the plain Chobani yogurt or the Stoneyfield organic plain yogurt both are bland and not sweet at all. I don't think it matters really but the more live cultures the better


----------



## bullforlife (Mar 11, 2011)

I love ACV for myself and my dog. Any other supplements you guy recommend for the basic vitamins and minerals, I know that even the highest quality foods cannot provide our athletic dogs with everything they need.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I buy either the plain Chobani yogurt or the Stoneyfield organic plain yogurt both are bland and not sweet at all. I don't think it matters really but the more live cultures the better


I use Stoneyfield yogurt and Braggs ACV as well...now I just have to mix them together because I never knew that before (Thanks Laurenbaby!!)
I am also experimenting with Brazil nuts (only a half crushed nut a day is all that is required) for their immune system, thyroid system, cancer fighting abililities, and to help fight hip dysplasia ability. My pup loves them! All of these supplements are cheap and healthy, but I'm not going to over do anything...moderation is the key.


----------

